

A CoffeeScript Intervention (how to avoid common JS mistakes) - TrevorBurnham
http://pragprog.com/magazines/2011-05/a-coffeescript-intervention

======
TrevorBurnham
I'm the author. This is a short article in this month's PragPub
(<http://pragprog.com/magazines>) to promote my new book on CoffeeScript:

<http://pragprog.com/titles/tbcoffee/coffeescript>

------
TrevorBurnham
Repost at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2514564> attracted more
discussion.

